# VivaGrow DN RGB LED 24/7



## glocknug (Apr 7, 2016)

I recently got one, but i am no expert! I am running it on 24/7 mode with some recently planted juvenile plants. Ive only had it for about a week, so I dont have much to report yet. Everything looks 100% identical to the finnex, except it says vivagrow. The instructions are even the same...


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tempted to try 2 36's. I've got 2 planted plus 24/7 30s and wonder if these 36" would give a little more power?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

There is a thread going on over at my dart frog forum also on this light. One member has it and the same finnex 24x7. He basically says it seems like the same exact light, with the finnex possibly being a bit brighter, but if it is, it's not much.

Cross linking forums here for anyone who wants to see. Forums are ran by the same admins I am told so there shouldn't be any issue.

Vivagrow led 24/7 finnex knock offs - Dendroboard


----------



## SNAXX (Dec 30, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> There is a thread going on over at my dart frog forum also on this light. One member has it and the same finnex 24x7. He basically says it seems like the same exact light, with the finnex possibly being a bit brighter, but if it is, it's not much.
> 
> Cross linking forums here for anyone who wants to see. Forums are ran by the same admins I am told so there shouldn't be any issue.
> 
> Vivagrow led 24/7 finnex knock offs - Dendroboard


Good info, thanks for the link.


----------



## reardons (Nov 4, 2014)

The lights are extremely similar, but not identical. The Finnex has 96 White LED's and the Vivagrow only has 80, so the Finnex is that much brighter.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

bsantucci said:


> There is a thread going on over at my dart frog forum also on this light. One member has it and the same finnex 24x7. He basically says it seems like the same exact light, with the finnex possibly being a bit brighter, but if it is, it's not much.
> 
> Cross linking forums here for anyone who wants to see. Forums are ran by the same admins I am told so there shouldn't be any issue.
> 
> Vivagrow led 24/7 finnex knock offs - Dendroboard


I'm Dendro Dave on Dendroboard, so you can see my thoughts in that thread.

Basically some minor changes were made that IMHO overall don't make the light any better or worse... except it is half the price so that's much better. I have 4 I'm in the process of getting set up over racks of frog tanks :flick:


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone find them less powerful? Next to my finnex it does not seem to put out the same intensity.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobey (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm guessing that the LEDs for the 48" are:
(edit guess)
80 white
20 blue
10 green
10 red

But does anyone have the specific count and nm wavelengths of the leds for this?

(by comparison the Finnex has 96 white - 16 each RGB)


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone plugged one of these into a KillaWatt to see what the power draw is on Max/Noon?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kobey said:


> I'm guessing that the LEDs for the 48" are:
> (edit guess)
> 80 white
> 20 blue
> ...


to be honest, even if they gave these to you, chances of them being exact is slim to none really..
Just assume a range of normal blue,red,green.
White?? cool..  (6500-10000)


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

bump wondering if anyone has had success with this light


----------



## dreamspirit12302 (Jul 3, 2017)

I bought this light about a week ago. So far so good!


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

another light to look into is the aquaneat 24/7 light buddy of mine in my club has it. on paper brighter than the vivagrow. but I don't have a par meter to check, but his 40 breeder with it is growing in very nicely.

personally if you want 24/7 type effects I don't recomend the light though if you have even the slightest bit of DIY ability and comfortable with a bit of computer work. a Beamswork DHL light or Fspec light matched with a TC420 controller is so much more flexable. your not constrained by pre programed sunset sunrise times and brightness. heck ad a supplimental RGB strip and you can program your own color effects since the TC420 is 5 channel.


----------

